# Favorite Symphony by "Obscure" Romantic/20th Century Composers



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

These folks are barely known today. Yet they wrote accessible symphonies. Do you know any of these works and which one(s) do you like?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think these works are quite accessible and deserve a one time listening.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I checked Draeseke 3rd without hesitation. It's head and shoulders better than any of the others listed. And yet it still is overshadowed by the much better contemporaneous symphonies of Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Bruckner and Brahms. They are all indeed worth a hearing and we're very fortunate to live at a time when recordings are so easy to obtain. But none of them - not even the Draeseke - are strong enough to warrant resurrection in the concert hall.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Another commenter here brought one Hans Rott to my attention. I think he was a pupil of Bruckner and a friend of and influence on Mahler:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Either you especially like it or were trying to trick me or both by listing the Ryelandt #4 twice!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Wow, the only composer who I've even _heard of_ on that list is Sgambati. Guess I have some things to add to my ever-growing listening list! Not sure if these two fit your criteria - they hover just above "obscurity" - but Balakirev's 1st and Enescu's 3rd are two of my absolute favorite neglected symphonies.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I must mention *Peteris Barisons*' Symphony no. II "Romantic."


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Haven't heard of any of them .......


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Orfeo said:


> I must mention *Peteris Barisons*' Symphony no. II "Romantic."


It amazes me just how much wonderful - and mostly forgotten - music comes from that part of the world. Latvia and Estonia have a musical heritage that we could all benefit from. The Jarvi clan has done a lot for Estonia, but Latvia needs a promoter. And commercial recordings of Barisons' two completed symphonies would be nice to start with.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> It amazes me just how much wonderful - and mostly forgotten - music comes from that part of the world. Latvia and Estonia have a musical heritage that we could all benefit from. The Jarvi clan has done a lot for Estonia, but Latvia needs a promoter. And commercial recordings of Barisons' two completed symphonies would be nice to start with.


I totally agree with you. Latvia in particular has a fairly rich, highly impressive musical tradition that is in desperate need for a much wider exposure. And as what we can see in the works of, not only Barisons, but also of, say, Skulte, Ivanovs, Medins, Latvia's neglect in promoting their music is baffling (perhaps potential copyright issues or concerns?).

The Estonians fare better, but even there, the works of the Kapps (Eugene, Artur, Willem), Lydia Auster, Eller, should definitely be recorded. The symphonies of Artur Kapp, for instance, are highly attractive and richly inventive, quite on par with their distant Nordic cousins of those of, say, Melartin, Atterberg, or Alfven.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I've heard of Smith, but only because I was going to be performing a concert of works by female composers last year, although they were going to be some chamber works (piano sonata, piano & violin, piano and cello, and piano trio). Alas, before we had even settled on a setlist the pandemic hit, and the concert was "postponed". But I did have a violinist lined up.

Smith was not one of the potential composers being considered.

I think I'd narrowed down the SOLO PIANO work to three choices: 
Maria Szymanowska - Nocturne in Bb Major (¿1827-1831?), or 
Luisa Adolpha Le Beau (1850-1927) - Piano Sonata op. 8 (1875), or
Cecile Chaminade - Piano Sonata in C Minor op. 21

PIANO & VIOLIN
Clara Faisst - Violin Sonata in G Major op. 14, or
Emilie Mayer - Violin Sonata in A Minor op. 18, or
Emilie Mayer - Violin Sonata in E Minor op. 19

CELLO & PIANO
Clara Faisst - Adagio consonante, or
Clara Schumann - Piano Concerto in A Minor, 2nd movement

PIANO TRIO
Fanny Mendelssohn Hensel - Piano Trio in D Minor


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

I think more than one label went after Joachim Raff. I bought a few when I was in the habit of picking up every bargain that passed under my nose but a quick listen never drove me to do more. Still have them, maybe try again. Maybe Tudor and CPO? Actually, Marco Polo too.

And I collected the Atterberg symphonies without paying much attention. Way too much music to look for new things and lose the chance to hear what I know I love, but every once in awhile a new pearl shows up. Every once in awhile.

Currently working to hear and grasp Charles Tournemire (22 January 1870 - 3 or 4 November 1939), organist and sometime symphonist. Some of the symphonies recorded in France or Belgium, impressed and interested by the 7th but the 5th and the 8th last night made no impression. He has a huge cycle of organ liturgical works, L'orgue mystique that follows the church calendar and is built to accompany Mass. It is very interesting music and I've never been much to listen to organ music but this is appealing. and of course, the packrat in me has trouble resisting a huge set of obscure work that before a week ago I'd never even heard of.:lol:

















Love these covers!! Seem inspired by Odilon Redon but are by a woman named Krause I think.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I voted for the Casella. This work that goes from dark to light never fails to give me goosebumps. A cogent symphony. The Ryelandt, de Länge and Reznicek also resonate with me the most. The others much less so.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

mparta said:


> I think more than one label went after Joachim Raff. I bought a few when I was in the habit of picking up every bargain that passed under my nose but a quick listen never drove me to do more. Still have them, maybe try again. Maybe Tudor and CPO? Actually, Marco Polo too.
> 
> And I collected the Atterberg symphonies without paying much attention. Way too much music to look for new things and lose the chance to hear what I know I love, but every once in awhile a new pearl shows up. Every once in awhile.
> 
> ...


His Symphony No. 7 is one of the most turgid, tedious and overlong symphonies I know. The 3rd and 6th stand out for me.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Weingartner's 3rd!


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

MusicSybarite said:


> His Symphony No. 7 is one of the most turgid, tedious and overlong symphonies I know. The 3rd and 6th stand out for me.


This performance from Liege or the Moscow? I don't think I get the music but it's pretty danceable, actually, that's the surprising thing to me. Still a little odd and I can't say I get it but I don't know that the word turgid occurred to me. It is a bit long. Will know after a bit whether it presents more charms than I've felt yet.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

consuono said:


> Another commenter here brought one Hans Rott to my attention. I think he was a pupil of Bruckner and a friend of and influence on Mahler:


Wasn't that in that recent Bruckner thread? I listened to one of Rott's symphonies too which was a trip


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Wasn't that in that recent Bruckner thread? I listened to one of Rott's symphonies too which was a trip


Yep, and I can't find at the moment to give credit where it's due. But yes it was in the "New to Bruckner" thread. I was amazed at how similar to Mahler the 3rd movement of Rott's symphony is.

(edit) Here's the post. Credit to commenter Alfacharger.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

None of the above and who cares but perhaps I find time for exploring.


----------



## Cristian Lee (Aug 13, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> None of the above and who cares but perhaps I find time for exploring.


People who want to find new music to enjoy, they care.


----------



## Cristian Lee (Aug 13, 2017)

Fabulin said:


> Weingartner's 3rd!


Great symphony! Weingartner is such a melodic composer, a lot of tunes to enjoy in his symphonies.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

mparta said:


> This performance from Liege or the Moscow? I don't think I get the music but it's pretty danceable, actually, that's the surprising thing to me. Still a little odd and I can't say I get it but I don't know that the word turgid occurred to me. It is a bit long. Will know after a bit whether it presents more charms than I've felt yet.


Both performances, but above all the Marco Polo one because it's longer and the playing is less polished. The symphony can work for others, it may also depend on the mood you have at the moment, but I just feel the music without direction.


----------

